# Any ideas on working in the USA with Brit passpoer



## Peterc (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi,

This is the ideal forum for me as I am giving a good scout around of where in the world is the best place to move to. I am not going to go into the do's and don'ts about America but I was merely wondering what the formalities of working self employed in the USA are if you are a British national?


----------



## attagirl (Apr 25, 2007)

honestly if you plan to be self employed you need to probably apply for citizenship as they do have work visa's but those are really for people that want to work for companies in the U.S. 

For more information you may want to do a quick internet search you will be able to get a lot of information.


----------

